# Question...



## MinnesotaMan (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello everyone! Well I'm new here and I'm also new to coyote trapping. I have been trapping; Rats, Beaver, *****, Skunks, and Fox for a few years now but the coyote still gets me... I have #2 Victor traps that I want to use but they're all rusty... I was just wondering what I could do to "de-rust" them and if there was anything I had to do to "prepare" them before using them? Also if you have a special "set" or any tricks and tips you would like to share... PLEASE DO!!...

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! First off, I'm going to be honest with ya. Those #2 Victors are junk for coyote trapping. The baseplates are to thin and will get bent in short order. A coyote will also pull the jaws right out of the trap. The springs are not very strong and if your traps are old and rusty then the springs are going to be really weak. If you are going to go after coyotes than I suggest getting some good coyote steel such as #3 Bridgers, Sleepy Creeks, Montana's, heck even a #3 Duke would be better and I am not a big fan of Duke. If you are going to use the Victors then you should at least bend the jaw tips up a bit to help prevent the jaws from being pulled out. If the rust on your traps is real bad than you can take a wire brush and clean them up just dont go down to the bare metal. Then you need to dye them. I prefer logwood dye. After that you need to wax your traps.

I know some of that you probably didn't want to hear but I would like for ya to have the best chance at catching some yotes. Good luck!


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, like ND trapper, I am not real high on the #2 VICTOR traps.... I have had too many of them dismantled by coyotes over the years... They will work, for the occasional coyote, but, I wouldn't plan to use them for a straight coyote line.... I admit that I am pretty much "old school" and not very familier with most of the "newer" brands of traps such as the SLEEPY CREEK, or the DUKE, but the #3 BRIDGER is not too bad a trap for coyote... I much preferred the old #2 & 3 MONTGOMERY, and #2 & 3 NORTHWOODS in coil spring traps for coyote................ But what I wanted to drop in here is that soaking traps in White Vinegar will remove old rust and scale. They still may need a bit of brushing, but this makes it alot easier than just brushing alone.......... I used the black logwood crystals for many years to "treat" my traps. Then when it got difficult to find back in the late 70's to early 80's, I switched to the brown powder that turns black in the water.....and both of these work very well........... But when my trap inventory became so large, and my lines so long, that it was taking several days to dye all of my traps I gave the dips a try...and found that if directions are followed, my catch ratio didn't suffer, and they make it ALOT faster to treat your traps.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i wouldnt think of using a coil spring for yotes and i have trapped my share of them with 95%of my success coming from snares and they are a little less work than coilsprings as far as setting them you dont have to cover them in dirt and the best part is the yote is dead when you get there


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree that snares are another good method for catching coyotes...or most other animals, actually... However, I would not just choose them totally, and completely discount foothold traps. Any "weapon" in your "trapping arsenal" is useful. And the more methods you master, the better all around trapper you will be....Also, in some states, such as mine, snares are not legal to use for coyotes... or for any other animal.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i dont completely disgard them as a matter of fact i like them very much for rats just not coyotes cause they chew so bad for me any way i think ill stick with snares and 330 conibears for yotes


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you catch alot of coyotes in those 330 Conibears where you are?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ya i normally get quite a few i make a cubby set and just put a piece of 1 of my deer carcasses in there they stick there head into get it and snap i get more with snares though i dont like the legholds because i dont always get to check my traps early in the morning sometimes it gets late and its not very fun to run drags at nite i have learned from experience were conibears and snares there dead


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Are you sure that 330's are legal in MN out of water?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i have received a special permit to use them out of water for coyotes only because they are way to many of them in are area and im about the only fella that traps and no what im doing in the area


----------



## 12178 (Dec 3, 2006)

hey!!!!! im new at this.my name is john,i'm 16,live in iowa,and love to trap and hut ****,mink,scunk,fox and ect........ Ihave been traping for 4 years now.and hunting for about 6or 7. :sniper:i read alot about traping thats how i got started.and know it's all i think about. g2g eat latter.


----------

